# Blütenreigen 2009



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2009)

Moin,

da noch keiner Angefangen hat will ich dann mal eine neue Blütenfotosaison starten.

Die Fotos hier sind aber schon fast 4 Wochen alt. Die erste der Kuhschellen

MfG Frank


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

super idee frank


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

....habe vor zwei Jahren die Obstbäume beschnitten, freue mich sehr das die so blühen, vieles ist schon verblüht- nun warte ich auf die Rosen dann gibts Rosenimpressionen- war eben im Garten bisschen geknipst.

-In meinem Album- im Sommer gibts mehr.


----------



## inge50 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo,

ich hätte da auch noch was

      Primel
Allerlei                             

     Glycinie
Ranunkel


Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Conny (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo,

bei uns blüht auch so einiges. Hier eine __ Jakobsleiter. Sie blüht bei uns schon das 3. Jahr und hat den Winter sehr gut überstanden.


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Wow, Inge.


----------



## Casybay (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

ja, wirklich herrlich wie jetzt alles blüt!!!

   

Gruß Carmen


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Nochmal paar Bilder.

....letzten Herbst ist unsere Hochstammrose mit dem starken Wind umgeweht, habe jetzt Holzpfähle drannegemacht....hoffentlich wird dis noch was....ist die rechte...zum heulen


----------



## mic_chief (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo Blütenfreunde.

Ich war heute auf Blumenjagd und habe ein paar schöne Ampeln gefunden.


----------



## kristalltom (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
na dann will ich auch mal ...
Gruß
Tom


----------



## HaMaKi (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo,

hier was von uns dazu

Schopf-__ Lavendel
 

Erdbeerblüte
 

Rosmarinstrauch in Blüte
 

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Auch mal von mir eben ein paar Bilder von gestern.


----------



## HaMaKi (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo,

hier blüht wieder was

    
__ Storchschnabel


    
__ Rhododendron


Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## MarcusNham (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Moin zusammen!

auch bei mir geht es wieder los nachdem ich im Frühjahr keine Foto´s gemacht habe wenigstens jetz mal ein paar von heute.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo.

Ein paar Bildchen der letzten Tage hätte ich auch noch auf der Karte.

__ Iris irgendwas? Evtl. sibirica?
 

großkugeliger __ Lauch - gepflanzt im Herbst
  

__ Mohn bei den Schwiegereltern - der Bestand ist nicht tot zu bekommen und existiert bereits seit DDR-Zeiten. 
     

Strauchpäonie am alten Teich mit Gast
 

Iris "Chocolate Marmelade"
 

Meine absolute Lieblingsblume aus Kindertagen: Iris graminearum zu deutsch "Pflaumeniris".... der Name beschreibt den umwerfenden Duft. 
   


Zartes Glockenblümchen mit Untermieter - die Pflanzen kam ebenfalls nur als Untermieter in einer Tauschpflanze zu mir.
 

Geranium sanguinuem "Tiny Monster"
 

"Stanwell Perpetuall"
 


Schönen Abend Euch allen.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo Teich-und Gartenfreunde,

wunderschöne Blüten, herrliche Farben, sehr schöne Fotos!

Eine Büte will ich dem Reigen hinzufügen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mic_chief (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo Blütenfreunde.

Habe auch noch eine schöne Blüte.


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

hallo,

ich hätt da auch noch ein paar blüten


----------



## Conny (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo,

eine neue Züchtung: Lupine vom TT2008 mir Cornus Kousa


----------



## T.I. (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hätte hier noch Bilder unserer Clematis anzubieten. Sorte weis ich auswendig leider gerade nicht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hi T.I.

deine ist wie meine eine Multi Blue http://www.baumschule-horstmann.de/shop/exec/product/710/3112/Clematis-Multi-Blue.html


----------



## inge50 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo,

das blüht zur Zeit bei mir

     

     

     

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Inken (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo ihrs! 

Der ständige Wind macht scharfe Aufnahmen fast unmöglich.. :?, versucht hab' ich es trotzdem! 

     
     
     

Schönen Sonntag!!


----------



## Pammler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Bei mir blüht nich viel, aber der __ Rhododendron ist dieses Jahr besoders Blütenreich:

 

Das ist das Muttertagsgeschenk:

 

(von Pascal und Jonathan)


----------



## paper (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo an alle Gartenfreunde,

anbei ein paar Blüten aus meinem Garten (__ Frauenschuh u. wilde Clematis

wurden bei einer Wanderung erspäht).

L G Melitta


----------



## axel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo Ihr Lieben 

Ihr habt aber tolle Blütenfotos 

lg
axel


----------



## Inken (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo zusammen!
Wenn die Sonne scheint, leuchtet der Garten wieder! 

     
      
     ​


----------



## paper (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo Inken,

die Blume 1. Reihen 3. Bild, was ist das für eine Blume od.Strauch?

Die Blütenform ist interessant!


----------



## Inken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo Melitta!

Die ist niedlich, gell? Ich habe sie beim Teichtreffen im letzten Jahr unter dem Namen "Judenbart" ergattert. Sie gehört zu den __ Steinbrech-Gewächsen:  Saxifraga sarmentosa.
Hier die leider nur übersetzte Seite von Wikipedia: http://translate.google.de/translat...ult&prev=/search?q=saxifraga+sarmentosa&hl=de


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Servus Melitta, Servus Inken

Korrekt heißt der "Judenbart" Saxifraga stolonifera Curtis


----------



## Inken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Danke, Helmut!


----------



## Pammler (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*


----------



## Aristocat (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Ich möchte Euch gerne ein paar Schönheiten zeigen, viel Freude damit!


----------



## axel (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo Andrea 

Sehr schöne Blütenfotos hast Du da 
Dein Link zu Deiner Homepage funst aber nicht 

lg
axel


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Wirklich schön, Andrea! 

Ich liebe __ Stockrosen! 
Eine besonders schöne habe ich auch:
 

Meine schwarze kann dagegen kaum mithalten...
    

Und die __ Ackerwinde schafft es doch immer wieder, so schön sie auch ist..:evil
   ​
 Liebe Doris! Falls du hier reinschaust, sagst du mir schnell noch mal, wie die kleine Blaue von dir heißt?


----------



## bigpit12 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

huhu zusammen 

weiss zwar nicht wie sich die blume schimpft (gartennachbar meinte was von yucca ), aber ich finde die sehr schick 

 

vielleicht weiss ja einer von euch den namen 


lg der pit


----------



## Conny (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo liebe Inken,

darf ich es Dir auch sagen  Dreimasterblume, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

 DANKE, meine Conny!


----------



## paper (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*



bigpit12 schrieb:


> huhu zusammen
> 
> weiss zwar nicht wie sich die blume schimpft (gartennachbar meinte was von yucca ), aber ich finde die sehr schick
> 
> ...



Ich kenne sie unter __ Palmlilie oder auch Yucca.


----------



## paper (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo Aristocat u. Inken,

schön sind eure Blumen, ich liebe auch  __ Stockrosen, leider ist bei mir

die Erde nicht geeignet, die wachsen zurück


----------



## Aristocat (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo Melitta!
Versuch doch mal Komposterde oder Torfmull in die Beete einzuarbeiten. 
LG
Andrea


----------



## Aristocat (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallöchen!
@ Pit: Dein Foto zeigt eine Freilandyucca (sehr schön) meine ist ca 20 Jahre alt. Ist das die erste Blüte? Wenn ja dann freu Dich nächstes Jahr wird sie mehr Triebe bringen! Die machen immer ein Jahr Pause.

@ Conny: danke für den Link für die __ Dreimasterblume! Jetzt weiß ich, was mir den Garten so zuwuchert. Das Zeug wird man nicht mehr los, aber ist schön!!!
LG
Andrea


----------



## paper (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*



Aristocat schrieb:


> Hallo Melitta!
> Versuch doch mal Komposterde oder Torfmull in die Beete einzuarbeiten.
> LG
> Andrea



Danke für deine Tipps, hab schon alles versucht, Hornspäne, Urgesteinsmehl, Torfmull, Kompost und orgnischen Dünger.

__ Stockrosen, __ Gladiolen, __ Nelken gedeihen in dieser Erde nicht


----------



## Aristocat (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo Melitta!
Wo genau steckst Du denn????
Mehr Gebirge? Dann könnte es natürlich auch zu frisch für __ Stockrosen sein. Bei mir wachsen die sogar zwischen den Wegeplatten


----------



## bigpit12 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*



Aristocat schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> @ Pit: Dein Foto zeigt eine Freilandyucca (sehr schön) meine ist ca 20 Jahre alt. Ist das die erste Blüte? Wenn ja dann freu Dich nächstes Jahr wird sie mehr Triebe bringen! Die machen immer ein Jahr Pause.
> 
> 
> ...




huhu andrea 

alles klar danke, dann weiss ich ja nun wie sie heisst. 

ist nicht die erste blüte, vorletztes jahr hat sie schon einmal geblüht 
allerdings nicht so reichhaltig wie dieses jahr. 

lg pit


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo Pit!
Und es wird immer besser!
Vor 2 Jahren hatte meine 4 Blütentriebe. Das sah soooooo toll aus!


----------



## paper (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*



Aristocat schrieb:


> Hallo Melitta!
> Wo genau steckst Du denn????
> Mehr Gebirge? Dann könnte es natürlich auch zu frisch für __ Stockrosen sein. Bei mir wachsen die sogar zwischen den Wegeplatten



Meine Stockrosen, die mit  Etikett hab im im Mai,  die 2 anderen sind vom 
Vorjahr.

Wir sind auf 480 SH, hatten gestern 33 Grad!


----------



## Aristocat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

HM
Versteh ich nicht!!!! (was heißt bitte SH????) zu  viel Wasser bekommen sie auch nicht?
Dann hilft nur noch anschreien und mit dem Kompost drohen! Bitte fühl dich nicht veralbert, aber was du tust und wie die Erde ausschaut ist incl. Temperatur alles perfekt für die Pflanzen. M****dinger!
Ein Aquarium hast du nicht zufällig? Wenn bei mir Wasserwechsel ansteht lass ich das Aquariumwasser vorne in den Garten laufen und heb noch was für die Zimmerpflanzen auf.
Ansonsten hab ich keinen sinnvollen Tipp mehr tut mir leid, ganz doll!!!


----------



## paper (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*



Aristocat schrieb:


> HM
> Versteh ich nicht!!!! (was heißt bitte SH????) zu  viel Wasser bekommen sie auch nicht?
> Dann hilft nur noch anschreien und mit dem Kompost drohen! Bitte fühl dich nicht veralbert, aber was du tust und wie die Erde ausschaut ist incl. Temperatur alles perfekt für die Pflanzen. M****dinger!
> Ein Aquarium hast du nicht zufällig? Wenn bei mir Wasserwechsel ansteht lass ich das Aquariumwasser vorne in den Garten laufen und heb noch was für die Zimmerpflanzen auf.
> Ansonsten hab ich keinen sinnvollen Tipp mehr tut mir leid, ganz doll!!!



Hallo Andrea,

danke für deine Antwort.
Seehöhe (SH), Aquarium hab ich nicht.

War heute bei meiner Mutter, ihre Nachbarin hat traumhafte __ Stockrosen,

hab Samen von ihr bekommen.

Werde nächstes Jahr selber säen, bin gespannt, ob die dann auch so
mickrig werden .


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo,

auch essbares kann schön blühen:

Hier ein Ananassalbei:
Medium 5339 anzeigen
Oder eine Bohnenblüte:

Medium 5337 anzeigen
Oder ein Kürbis:
Medium 5338 anzeigen
Gruß

Heiko


----------



## paper (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo heiko,

schön sind die essbaren Blüten.


----------



## paper (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

__ Hortensien, Clematis und Schmucklilie (mit 13 Knospen) in meinem Garten!


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo,


paper schrieb:


> schön sind die essbaren Blüten.


da hast du mich falsch verstanden. die Blüten sind nicht das was ich mit essbar gemeint habe. Ich dachte mir nur, warum immer nur Bilder von Zierpflanzen zeigen, auch Nutzpflanzen können schön aussehen.

Wobei, die Salbeiblüten kann man auch in den Tee dazu geben. Bei Kürbis und Bohnenblüten würde ich mich nicht trauen sie zu essen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

__ Hortensien... dafür habe ich ein faible....
meine derzeit 3 liebsten.....
- eine knallblau, keine Ahnung wo die Farbe herkommt, außer Bittersalz hat sie nichts gekriegt
- eine fast rote, bleibt im Terracottatopf, geht ins Winterkalthaus, wenn es eisig wird
- und eine rosa Teller-Hortensie, auch sie wird schön im Terrakottatopf bleiben
Eva-Maria


----------



## paper (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hast du mich falsch verstanden. die Blüten sind nicht das was ich mit essbar gemeint habe. Ich dachte mir nur, warum immer nur Bilder von Zierpflanzen zeigen, auch Nutzpflanzen können schön aussehen.
> 
> ...



Hatte einen Gedankenfehler, obwohl Kürbis- od. Zucciniblüten kann man in

Backteig tauchen und frittieren.


----------



## Dodi (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Nabend!

Auch von mir mal einige Blüten.

Zierpflanzen:
   

Grevillea rosmarinifolia - fantastische, rote, filigrane Blüten, die erst
im Makro so richtig zur Geltung kommen (mit Ameise ):
 

Essbare Pflanzen/Blüten (die Pflanzennamen sind gleich Bildernamen):
           

Schönes WE!


----------



## Conny (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Blütenreigen 2009*

Hallo,

der Sommer ist noch nicht zu Ende. Eine Nachtkerzenblüte!


----------

